# You Did It Kimmie!



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

2 00 posts Kimmie!!







That's a lot of words.

It's been fun reading you, not to mention trying some of the many recipes you have provided. :lips:

And let's not forget your help and advice. You are always so fast to provide informations on any subjects.

Here's to, at least , another 2 000 posts!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Not the shy type...:lol: 

Congrats, Kimmie! Here's to many more.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

That was funny Momo :lol: 

And I always thought I was a women of few words...  

Thanks to both of you. It's been a fun journey!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

We joined around the same time Kimmie.

H'mn.


I'm going to have to post a lot more to catch up!!! 

Congratulations!:bounce:


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

He he he

Kimmie : "The faster provider of information. Good and accurate "

I wish you more in high spirits!!!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

way to go Kimmie !! :>


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Toutes mes félicitations!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Congrats Kimmie,
You and CC obviously don't have enough to do!


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Chrose,

CC and I in all likelihood, plan our time much better!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Congrats Kimmie!!!!

I must say I agree with you about time managment


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Touche!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I bow before Your Kimmieness 

All these posts, while playing musical homes! Truly impressive!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

295


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

296  :bounce:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

*1704* to go!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Chrose you are a clown!!!!

I love your humor, Please don't EVER lose it
cc


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Way to go! What a landmark!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Your awesome... You have more than me and I started before all of you.... YIKES.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Nicko - you're too busy runnin' the joint. You don't have time to keep up with the likes of Her Kimmieness


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Kimmie, what a treasure you are! I've learned so much from you, and hope to learn more, and more, and more.... I salute you! :bounce:


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thank you so much everyone. You are all so inspiring and I learned tremendously from all of you.  

Bond, don't ever change...


----------

